# Post Super Bowl chat



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Dam PAtS lose the game..

Who will win the super bowl?


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

go colts... I f*cking hate the bears... bears=boring/losers


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I like the Bears and got nothing against the colts either. Either team winning is fine with me.

But I think Colts will win.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

hitler said:


> go colts... I f*cking hate the bears... bears=boring/losers


I agree!..bear are boring..but the dont like the Colt either becasue thier beat the PATS..so both suck!


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

f*ck that, the bears, period.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Colts


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> f*ck that, the bears, period.


agree


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Alot of bear hater in here...yea! f*ck bear :laugh:


----------



## bigdaddy998us (Jan 2, 2007)

Colts of course..


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Alot of bear hater in here...yea! f*ck bear :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uhh, no.

I can't wait to see manning choke.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

f*ck f*ck f*ck!!!

I just lost $3500. cause the colts won!!!!







colts!!!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> f*ck f*ck f*ck!!!
> 
> I just lost *$3500. *cause the colts won!!!!
> 
> ...


 I lose $350 because of that too....i bet on the PATS..


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Colts and Bears should be an excellent match-up. I say Colts 31 Bears 27


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

colts all the way. manning needs a ring


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> Bears = JV squad
> 
> Colts beat two much better teams two weeks in a row now, playing the Bears is going to be like easy scrimmage
> 
> Colts 30 Bears 10


Colt 31 , Bear 28


----------



## Markey D (Dec 4, 2006)

BULLSHIT IHATE THE COLTS AND MANNING!!! BUT REXMAN IS WORSE THAN A BACK UP SO I GUESS COLT JUST LOST 100.00


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

well unlike you guys i won 10000000000 bucks :rasp: voted bears but i dont follow football i wanted the saints to win tho :nod:


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

go bears...argh, i hope peyton bites the big one...i love vinatieri tho, so i wouldnt mind seeing him get his...lots of hard working, deserving people on both teams (/me thinks urlacher?), but i just hate manning and everything he's done. period. (way too many commercials, biggest sell out ever?)


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

I voted for the bears, im not so much a fan of the bears i just hate the colts.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> go bears...argh, i hope peyton bites the big one...i love vinatieri tho, so i wouldnt mind seeing him get his...lots of hard working, deserving people on both teams (/me thinks urlacher?), but i just hate manning and everything he's done. period. (way too many commercials, biggest sell out ever?)


Sell out.

Yeah cause everyone knows that Peyton claimed to be from the ghetto.. threw down with Snoop and 50cent and made his bones selling rocks on the streets and did 5 yrs in the slammer..

WTF you talking about, dermon ????


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

dude, im sick and tired of hearing how f*cking amazing peyton manning is, how he's always pro-bowl material but tom brady isnt, or whatever other QB has a great year. how peyton "could be the best ever"...and at the end of the day, he's never won a superbowl. so that puts him with the dan marino's...good QB, but overrated. couldnt get it done, choked on a ham sandwich in the playoffs...what the hell gives peyton the right to be a spokesman for the NFL if you will...because seriously, not many people would know peyton if not for all his queer ass commercials. how many commercials have all the other QB's in the league done (with exception to hurricane katrina commercials) compared to him...he's a f*cking joke. it pisses me off that he gets all this publicity, and at the end of the day he's just another average quarter back. hell, trent dilfer won a damn superbowl...but peyton manning can't? i really hope he's incapacitated for the game, and has to live it down forever.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> dude, im sick and tired of hearing how f*cking amazing peyton manning is, how he's always pro-bowl material but tom brady isnt, or whatever other QB has a great year. how peyton "could be the best ever"...and at the end of the day, he's never won a superbowl. so that puts him with the dan marino's...good QB, but overrated. couldnt get it done, choked on a ham sandwich in the playoffs...what the hell gives peyton the right to be a spokesman for the NFL if you will...because seriously, not many people would know peyton if not for all his queer ass commercials. how many commercials have all the other QB's in the league done (with exception to hurricane katrina commercials) compared to him...he's a f*cking joke. it pisses me off that he gets all this publicity, and at the end of the day he's just another average quarter back. hell, trent dilfer won a damn superbowl...but peyton manning can't? i really hope he's incapacitated for the game, and has to live it down forever.


man you must really hate peyton... it had to happen sooer or later that manning would finally get a win over brady in the playoffs.. I disagree that peyton is an average QB... just go check the stats for this year for QB's... the stats dont lie man.. I am not a manning fan but i can apreciate his level of play.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> dude, im sick and tired of hearing how f*cking amazing peyton manning is, how he's always pro-bowl material but tom brady isnt,


Brady's never played in the Pro Bowl ????











> or whatever other QB has a great year.


Can't even tell you how many ESPN "specials" i've seen on Vick, McNabb, Culpepper, Garcia whoever else... btw, Philip Rivers is going to Hawaii this year in Brady's slot, not Peyton...



> how peyton "could be the best ever"...and at the end of the day, he's never won a superbowl. so that puts him with the dan marino's...good QB, but overrated. couldnt get it done, choked on a ham sandwich in the playoffs...


maybe so, but he still has time to win it, Elway didn't win his until very late in his career



> what the hell gives peyton the right to be a spokesman for the NFL if you will..


Nothing. Right now I'd say Tomlinson is the spokesperson



> .because seriously, not many people would know peyton if not for all his queer ass commercials.
> how many commercials have all the other QB's in the league done (with exception to hurricane katrina commercials) compared to him...


Uh oh.. I am thinking about Tom Brady and all his offensive linemen doing his Master Card commercial.



> he's a f*cking joke. it pisses me off that he gets all this publicity, and at the end of the day he's just another average quarter back.


No. Hassellback is just another average quaterback. Stats don't lie. Manning isn't average and neither is Brady.



> hell, trent dilfer won a damn superbowl...


And Will Perdue won 3 NBA championship rings. Your point ?



> but peyton manning can't?


Says who ? Scroll up for my Elway analogy.



> i really hope he's incapacitated for the game, and has to live it down forever.


You are a very bitter loser indeed. All the times the Pats have beaten us I wished nothing but the best for them. The Hooded Sweatshirt is a great coach and Brady is an excellent clutch QB who can get it done when it counts, that's why he gets all the HYPE he gets and it's very well deserved.

Good luck next year.

P.S. Now tell me again, what makes Peyton a "sell out" ?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i really thought the pats were going to win. but at the same time it will be interesting to see what manning will do with the pressure of a superbowl on his shoulders. that said, i hate tom brady..

colts will beat the ass off the bears.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

brady's played in the pro bowl...but he's won 3 superbowls too..

yeah, i've seen specials on willy roaf, so it really doesnt matter, espn specials dont hold any weight.

still has time, that's my point, he hasnt yet, so why should he be all over the TV for mastercard and all his other queer ass sponsors? he's yet to prove he can do it...he finally got there, but still CAN throw 5 int's and choke on a ham sandwich.

tomlinson is the spokesperson? LT? the guy doesnt talk...what he says is, "they were tough" "they're a good team", he has class, sure, but he doesnt speak for the NFL...when people associate the NFL with a player, the'll more often associate it with peyton than any other player...he is indeed, the most popular player in the NFL, and he hasnt even won a ring...haha...talk about hype.

once again, tom brady, linemen, 3 superbowls. im trying to think of how many other commercials tom brady has done...

ok, i'll give you that peyton isnt an "average" quarterback...but if at the end of his career he doesnt have a ring, he'll always just be that good QB who could never win the big one...nobody thinks marino was better than elway, young, favre...etc...marino held all the records (until recently)...big difference was all those other QB's had rings.

will perdue played basketball...i could go down the list of shitty centers who've won rings in the NBA. it doesnt happen in football, and especially with a shitty QB, the most important position on the field.

no, im not bitter, i just dont like how the NFL has created this superman out of a guy who's won nothing in his career except a few records and a bunch of regular season games. i dont like the colts period, i like one player on that team, vinatieri, and if anyone deserves another ring, its him...i've seen the pats dominate the league for the past several years, and win 3 superbowls, there's no way im bitter, i just dont like to see peyton win, because that means more shitty ass commercials.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

I hate the Colts because I hate Peyton Manning...I grew up in Tennessee when he was a Vol...and everybody thought he was such a god. One of my most beloved sports moments ever is the look in Peyton's face when they called Chuck up to the podium instead of him! Excellent. If it werent for a bunch of hillbillies trying to convince me how great he was, I MIGHT be able to tolerate him more. But alas, Peyton is football's Jordan to me. Ill probably appreciate him more when hes gone, but until then, dont expect me to route for him in any games (including the one in two weeks).



r1dermon said:


> brady's played in the pro bowl...but he's won 3 superbowls too..
> 
> yeah, i've seen specials on willy roaf, so it really doesnt matter, espn specials dont hold any weight.
> 
> ...


r1dermon, what do you mean NOBODY thinks Marino was a better QB than Favre, Young, Elway, etc? Plenty of people think that. Football is the ultimate team sport...you cant blame any one individual on a team for its lack of success...

And you also negated your point by saying that shitty players in the NBA have rings, but that in football, that doesnt happen. Didnt you bring up Trent Dilfer having a Super Bowl ring in your last post? You cant have it both ways!

Also, Vinatieri is a clutch kicker, yes...but you have to be the first person Ive ever heard that said they wanted a certain team to win because of their kicker...Its a fxckin kicker bro! And you say he deserves a ring...hes already got 3. So you could say hes already gotten what he deserves...three times.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

DA BEARS

aint the colts an expansion team or something like that 
have they ever one a superbowl

i like the bears when they win 
otherwise i dont like fooseball

ITS THE DEVIL BOBBY


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Going for DA BEARS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> dude, im sick and tired of hearing how f*cking amazing peyton manning is, how he's always pro-bowl material but tom brady isnt, or whatever other QB has a great year. how peyton "could be the best ever"...and at the end of the day, he's never won a superbowl. so that puts him with the dan marino's...good QB, but overrated. couldnt get it done, choked on a ham sandwich in the playoffs...what the hell gives peyton the right to be a spokesman for the NFL if you will...because seriously, not many people would know peyton if not for all his queer ass commercials. how many commercials have all the other QB's in the league done (with exception to hurricane katrina commercials) compared to him...he's a f*cking joke. it pisses me off that he gets all this publicity, and at the end of the day he's just another average quarter back. hell, trent dilfer won a damn superbowl...but peyton manning can't? i really hope he's incapacitated for the game, and has to live it down forever.


OMG man. Seriously, you can't be serious? Peyton Manning is the best QB in the league. Peyton Manning might be the best QB ever. It's a team sport it takes more than just 1 person to win the game. Brady isn't that great, look at his numbers every year, rarely one of the best QBs during the season. Yes he has his superbowl rings and playoff wins, but you gotta remember he's had really good defenses each and every year plus a clutch kicker.

I think I just got dumber reading all of your posts R1.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

jewelz-
palease! the bears will put up a better fight than a "jv" squad.... cmon! now the colts could very well win this game in a blowout....HOWEVER the bears could come out and play the way they are capable of playing and hand it to the colts!!! after yesterdays game i would say chi has a reaal good shot to pull this out... its all gonna depend on who wants it more----

ridermon- your posts in this thread should be deleted by a mod.... honestly dude, wtf?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

the Colts may underestimate the Bears and give them a great chance to take an advantage. that, or its gonna be extremely one-sided.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> jewelz-
> palease! the bears will put up a better fight than a "jv" squad.... cmon! now the colts could very well win this game in a blowout....HOWEVER the bears could come out and play the way they are capable of playing and hand it to the colts!!! after yesterdays game i would say chi has a reaal good shot to pull this out... its all gonna depend on who wants it more----
> 
> ridermon- your posts in this thread should be deleted by a mod.... honestly dude, wtf?


Sorryyyy dude, I actually didn't really mean that "JV Squad" comment.. was kinda caught up in emotion, I'll go get rid of it. I know the Bears are very good.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

r1dermon - basically all your lengthy ramblings can be summed up in "I don't like Peyton because Peyton does a lot of commercials".

Well, that's fine. I think it'd be more appropriate to direct your dissatisfaction towards the companies like Master Card and Gatorade that give him large amounts of cash, but whatever.

Marketing experts hire athletes for advertisement based on not necessarily how many rings they've got but just how well known and charismatic they are. Hey, Charles Barkley is still doing commercials how many years after retirement ? And he's never won a ring. What has Lebron ever won ? And he's on my TV 24/7.

In short, dude, get with reality. Jared from Subway has never even played a down of football, why is that dude on my TV every waking moment ?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

^^^...hes right rider....


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> the Colts may underestimate the Bears and give them a great chance to take an advantage. that, or its gonna be extremely one-sided.


Well, at least we know who's got the advantage at QB.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Must be a grossman fan^ lol.... you could also say atleast we know who will have the advantage on D... or special teams! damn the colts couldnt contain the pats special teams- what are they gonna do with the no 1 special teams in the league?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

At least the Patriots players were able to lose with class and dignity.

Did you see Tedi Bruschi give Peyton a hug at midfield after the game ? I don't think he told him "Well, I was going to wish you luck in the Super Bowl, but I saw your MasterCard "Cut that meat" commercial last week and now I just think you're a sellout, so screw you"...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> dude, im sick and tired of hearing how f*cking amazing peyton manning is, how he's always pro-bowl material but tom brady isnt, or whatever other QB has a great year. how peyton "could be the best ever"...and at the end of the day, he's never won a superbowl. so that puts him with the dan marino's...good QB, but overrated. couldnt get it done, choked on a ham sandwich in the playoffs...what the hell gives peyton the right to be a spokesman for the NFL if you will...because seriously, not many people would know peyton if not for all his queer ass commercials. how many commercials have all the other QB's in the league done (with exception to hurricane katrina commercials) compared to him...he's a f*cking joke. it pisses me off that he gets all this publicity, and at the end of the day he's just another average quarter back. hell, trent dilfer won a damn superbowl...but peyton manning can't? i really hope he's incapacitated for the game, and has to live it down forever.


OMG man. Seriously, you can't be serious? Peyton Manning is the best QB in the league. Peyton Manning might be the best QB ever. It's a team sport it takes more than just 1 person to win the game. Brady isn't that great, look at his numbers every year, rarely one of the best QBs during the season. Yes he has his superbowl rings and playoff wins, but you gotta remember he's had really good defenses each and every year plus a clutch kicker.

I think I just got dumber reading all of your posts R1.
[/quote]

hahaha, best QB ever...still yet to be decided...one thing's for sure, he'll never be the best ever if he doesnt get a ring. im just seriously sick of the dude. they crack him up (and you guys do to) to be the best ever, and he doesnt have a f*cking ring!!! i mean jesus christ!

and vinatieri has more talent in his foot than anyone on the colts do in their entire bodies, less manning, harrison, and freeney. kickers win championships...story of the patriots.

and the pats dont have any class...just ask the outspoken "spokesperson of the NFL" ladanian tomlinson.

seriously, this could be the worst superbowl ever...i hate peyton, i hate chicago (granted, not as bas as i hate peyton), but i like some of the players on the colts...im kind of unsure who to root for. lost 100 bucks on each game yesterday...god i can't wait till baseball starts.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> dude, im sick and tired of hearing how f*cking amazing peyton manning is, how he's always pro-bowl material but tom brady isnt, or whatever other QB has a great year. how peyton "could be the best ever"...and at the end of the day, he's never won a superbowl. so that puts him with the dan marino's...good QB, but overrated. couldnt get it done, choked on a ham sandwich in the playoffs...what the hell gives peyton the right to be a spokesman for the NFL if you will...because seriously, not many people would know peyton if not for all his queer ass commercials. how many commercials have all the other QB's in the league done (with exception to hurricane katrina commercials) compared to him...he's a f*cking joke. it pisses me off that he gets all this publicity, and at the end of the day he's just another average quarter back. hell, trent dilfer won a damn superbowl...but peyton manning can't? i really hope he's incapacitated for the game, and has to live it down forever.


OMG man. Seriously, you can't be serious? Peyton Manning is the best QB in the league. Peyton Manning might be the best QB ever. It's a team sport it takes more than just 1 person to win the game. Brady isn't that great, look at his numbers every year, rarely one of the best QBs during the season. Yes he has his superbowl rings and playoff wins, but you gotta remember he's had really good defenses each and every year plus a clutch kicker.

I think I just got dumber reading all of your posts R1.
[/quote]

hahaha, best QB ever...still yet to be decided...one thing's for sure, he'll never be the best ever if he doesnt get a ring. im just seriously sick of the dude. they crack him up (and you guys do to) to be the best ever, and he doesnt have a f*cking ring!!! i mean jesus christ!

and vinatieri has more talent in his foot than anyone on the colts do in their entire bodies, less manning, harrison, and freeney. kickers win championships...story of the patriots.

and the pats dont have any class...just ask the outspoken "spokesperson of the NFL" ladanian tomlinson.

seriously, this could be the worst superbowl ever...i hate peyton, i hate chicago (granted, not as bas as i hate peyton), but i like some of the players on the colts...im kind of unsure who to root for. *lost 100 bucks on each game yesterday*...god i can't wait till baseball starts.
[/quote]

now the truth and the real reason you're so fired up comes out


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Boobah said:


> dude, im sick and tired of hearing how f*cking amazing peyton manning is, how he's always pro-bowl material but tom brady isnt, or whatever other QB has a great year. how peyton "could be the best ever"...and at the end of the day, he's never won a superbowl. so that puts him with the dan marino's...good QB, but overrated. couldnt get it done, choked on a ham sandwich in the playoffs...what the hell gives peyton the right to be a spokesman for the NFL if you will...because seriously, not many people would know peyton if not for all his queer ass commercials. how many commercials have all the other QB's in the league done (with exception to hurricane katrina commercials) compared to him...he's a f*cking joke. it pisses me off that he gets all this publicity, and at the end of the day he's just another average quarter back. hell, trent dilfer won a damn superbowl...but peyton manning can't? i really hope he's incapacitated for the game, and has to live it down forever.


OMG man. Seriously, you can't be serious? Peyton Manning is the best QB in the league. Peyton Manning might be the best QB ever. It's a team sport it takes more than just 1 person to win the game. Brady isn't that great, look at his numbers every year, rarely one of the best QBs during the season. Yes he has his superbowl rings and playoff wins, but you gotta remember he's had really good defenses each and every year plus a clutch kicker.

I think I just got dumber reading all of your posts R1.
[/quote]

hahaha, best QB ever...still yet to be decided...one thing's for sure, he'll never be the best ever if he doesnt get a ring. im just seriously sick of the dude. they crack him up (and you guys do to) to be the best ever, and he doesnt have a f*cking ring!!! i mean jesus christ!

and vinatieri has more talent in his foot than anyone on the colts do in their entire bodies, less manning, harrison, and freeney. kickers win championships...story of the patriots.

and the pats dont have any class...just ask the outspoken "spokesperson of the NFL" ladanian tomlinson.

seriously, this could be the worst superbowl ever...i hate peyton, i hate chicago (granted, not as bas as i hate peyton), but i like some of the players on the colts...im kind of unsure who to root for. *lost 100 bucks on each game yesterday*...god i can't wait till baseball starts.
[/quote]

now the truth and the real reason you're so fired up comes out
[/quote]

Hahahahahahahahaha...I was about to say the same exact thing...no wonder youre all salty r1...


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

rider are you a kid or something beacause thats how you act.
me guesses adolescent


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

as a side note, supposedly companies across america are slated to lose 800 million dollars total in lost productivity due to employees taking 10 minute breaks to talk about the superbowl while at work...i'll dig up a link...

muskie, im 12 years old dude...you caught me...ride your high horse, see where it gets you...my prediction, colts 27, DA BEARS 10.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

ridermon- "kickers win championships"........LOL- First time ive heard that one, and you keep picking on peyton because he doesnt have a ring--- peytons got, i would say anywhere from 5-8 years left ... hes gonna get atleast one ring- im just curious what your gonna use to knock him when he does get a ring?


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> as a side note, supposedly companies across america are slated to lose 800 million dollars total in lost productivity due to employees taking 10 minute breaks to talk about the superbowl while at work...i'll dig up a link...
> 
> muskie, im 12 years old dude...you caught me...ride your high horse, see where it gets you...my prediction, colts 27, DA BEARS 10.


damn after all that sh*t talking you are still going to pick manning to win the superbowl


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i'd rather see the colts win, because i actually like several players on their team (dallas clark, vinatieri obviously, freeney, and rhodes...)...i also used to be a huge marcus pollard fan, and picked him in fantasy every year as a sleeper...but he went to detroit...ugh...

with the bears, they're more of a 1 year wonder...i mean, they've had a sick D for several years now, but they havent been in the hunt for the past several years. at least the colts have been knocking on the door. as much as i hate peyton, i'd rather see them win than chicago, who will probably suck next year, much like tampa and pittsburgh after their wins.

either way it wont matter, pats are out until next year, go vinatieri!


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Must be a grossman fan^ lol.... you could also say atleast we know who will have the advantage on D... or special teams! damn the colts couldnt contain the pats special teams- what are they gonna do with the no 1 special teams in the league?


But, Indy was able to contain a team already with great defense and mediocre offense - that being the Ravens. The Bears remind me of the '80 Eagles with Ron Jaworski and a great defense, only the Bears seem a little better than that team. Actually, this is anyone's game, but My money is on Indy.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Bears O>>>Ravens O^


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> KINGofKINGS Today, 01:59 PM Post #676|
> 
> arent the texans a baseball team?


Damn KoK, you had me thinking for a second.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

i thought the bears were in the playoffs 3 times in the last 5 years now....one year wonder?!?thats not too damn bad if you ask me.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I love it how people always hold quarterbacks responsible for their team...and judge their career based on how many Super bowls they have won....but they dont do that for any other position. What about the Quarterback of the defense?...No one is calling Urlacher a hack because he hasnt one one....why not? Manning isnt playing defense...so why should he be held responsible for the amount of points the Colts allow? Its a fricken joke. Grossman looks like a deer caught in the headlights but he is on equal terms with Manning because he has made it to a super bowl?

I think some people need to look into the concept of a "Team" a little more and understand that one man cant play all 22 positions.....

And just because people admire they way Manning plays the game...doesnt mean they are disrespecting Brady...it just means that both are pretty damn good at the position they play.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

who in the hell said rexy is on = terms with manning>?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I love it how people always hold quarterbacks responsible for their team...and judge their career based on how many Super bowls they have won....but they dont do that for any other position. What about the Quarterback of the defense?...No one is calling Urlacher a hack because he hasnt one one....why not? Manning isnt playing defense...so why should he be held responsible for the amount of points the Colts allow? Its a fricken joke. Grossman looks like a deer caught in the headlights but he is on equal terms with Manning because he has made it to a super bowl?
> 
> I think some people need to look into the concept of a "Team" a little more and understand that one man cant play all 22 positions.....
> 
> And just because people admire they way Manning plays the game...doesnt mean they are disrespecting Brady...it just means that both are pretty damn good at the position they play.


You sing it brother!!

I do think the QB is basically the "engine" of a team...where as LBs, DBs, CBs, and all the others are the nuts, bolts, washers, ect. Kickers are the glove box.







But you need all those parts singing in harmony to make it work. QB's do have an excessively huge unfair burden on their shoulders though. Unless the siad QB is doing stuff to hurt the team.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Bears have the 3rd best scoring defense in the league.

No. 1 and no. 2 are Baltimore and New England, teams Colts had to beat to get here.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

the bears will obviously win. urlacher is the sh*t!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

man the QB is like the brain of the team 
it controls the rest of the teams output
it is the way to score and win 
the offence

the defence is a seprate team 
it does the opposite

now i do realize that the QB is a mindless idiot who takes orders from a guy who doesnt even play

but to say the QB isnt the most important member is outragious
how many teams have 2 top ranked QBs 
how many teams lose there minds over a QB injury
and the final note 
what player on the team makes more then the QB

DA BEARS


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

the bears will obviously win. urlacher is the sh*t!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Hemi said:


> man the QB is like the brain of the team
> it controls the rest of the teams output
> it is the way to score and win
> the offence
> ...


Where did I say the QB wasnt a vital part of the team? Obviously any member that touches the ball on almost every single play is....what I said is that the QB is the only position that is rated by the number of super bowls they win...and I think that is a majorly flawed way to rate a persons career.

Call me stupid..but I think I would take Dan Marino over Trent Dilfer or Brad Johnson.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Hemi said:


> what player on the team makes more then the QB
> 
> DA BEARS


Um...let me think....

Grossman 2005 Salary: $469,290

Urlacher 2005 Salary: $4,300,000


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> what player on the team makes more then the QB
> 
> DA BEARS


Um...let me think....

Grossman 2005 Salary: $469,290

Urlacher 2005 Salary: $4,300,000
[/quote]

Holy crap, I didn't realize Grossman was that broke..









so to answer his question - almost every player in Chicago makes more than the QB


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> so to answer his question - almost every player in Chicago makes more than the QB


And there is a good reason for that......The kid is a clueless. When you have been in the league for 4 years and other players on your team need to explain the rules of the game....there is a problem.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Will Perdue reference FTW!









/just hopes for a close superbowl


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> Bears have the 3rd best scoring defense in the league.
> 
> No. 1 and no. 2 are Baltimore and New England, teams Colts had to beat to get here.


and i think you forgot one thing that the bears have the #1 defence in the league that just beat the #1 offence in the league :rasp: and just like GG said and all you peolpe ARE FORGETTING is............they are called football TEAMS not payton manning vs. brian uracher. IMO and im trying not to be bias is that the colts offence cannot beat the bears defence and they will wear them down just like they did the saints forcing turnovers and doing dumb things like intentional grounding twice!!! now lets look at some stats :nod:

from the 2006 season
the bears and colts tied for scoring in offence 
the bears allow avg 15.6 points a game and the colts avg 22.5

and for the postseason look at qb ratings and ol rexy is 75.4 while manning is 66.8

say what ever to me colt arnt going to be able to beat the bears defence BOTTEM LINE!!!!!!!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

just to correct you JC(as a true bears fan would), the bears are not the #1 defense in the league--- they are in the nfc but not the entire nfl- the ravens were no1


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

J.C. said:


> Bears have the 3rd best scoring defense in the league.
> 
> No. 1 and no. 2 are Baltimore and New England, teams Colts had to beat to get here.


and i think you forgot one thing that the bears have the #1 defence in the league that just beat the #1 offence in the league [/quote]

I didn't forget it, because I never knew it, since it isn't true.


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> just to correct you JC(as a true bears fan would), the bears are not the #1 defense in the league--- they are in the nfc but not the entire nfl- the ravens were no1


Thanks for that and i agree :laugh: they are still a really solid D ranked 5th in the league


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> so to answer his question - almost every player in Chicago makes more than the QB


And there is a good reason for that......*The kid is a clueless*. When you have been in the league for 4 years and other players on your team need to explain the rules of the game....there is a problem.
[/quote]

gg- what does it mean to be "a clueless"? and im pretty sure you are reffering to rex trying to call a timeout when they had already taken one.... yeah bad move in a heated pressure situation, BUT sh*t apparently with the way coaches/players like to routinely complain after every call made(or not made) it appears not too many players do know the rules of the game .... keep bashing rex- one things for sure, well two things- he gets to play in a super bowl and he'll be making more coin soon-


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

J.C. said:


> just to correct you JC(as a true bears fan would), the bears are not the #1 defense in the league--- they are in the nfc but not the entire nfl- the ravens were no1


Thanks for that and i agree :laugh: they are still a really solid D ranked 5th in the league
[/quote]

Oh well, Baltimore and New England were ranked higher and what hapenned to them ?


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

ya but not much higher few yards here and points there so yeah you never know!!!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I am not worried about Bears defense .. I am worried about our special teams coverage vs. Devin Hester. That's actually kinda frightening.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

jewel- they were ranked higher because chicagos d faultered bigtime down the stretch of the season--- through the first ten games they had not given up a game of over 300 yards which is mind blowing- and were holding teams under 10ppg... injuries happen and they did--- bears fans are hoping they can return to the form when they were no 1 at the beginning of the year for just one more game... and i say why not?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> jewel- they were ranked higher because chicagos d faultered bigtime down the stretch of the season--- through the first ten games they had not given up a game of over 300 yards which is mind blowing- and were holding teams under 10ppg... injuries happen and they did--- bears fans are hoping they can return to the form when they were no 1 at the beginning of the year for just one more game... and i say why not?


Yeah they've been kinda sloppy down the stretch and barely even beat the Seahawks, a team who shouldn't even have been in the playoffs. Maybe Denny Green was wrong after all - The Bears were not who he thought they were !!!


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

i also feel that the pats were lucky to beat san diego while the colts were lucky to beat the pats here nor there the colts are in but i really think that they will blow it like every year tho they finally made it to the superbowl i feel they will blow this one in order to maybe win some other year lol cause that what seems to be the trend.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

why didnt seattle belong in the playoffs? aw jesus christ why does that even matter? lol-- your bringing up the divisional playoff game?


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> why didnt seattle belong in the playoffs? aw jesus christ why does that even matter? lol-- your bringing up the divisional playoff game?


lol


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> why didnt seattle belong in the playoffs? aw jesus christ why does that even matter? lol-- your bringing up the divisional playoff game?


what's wrong with bringing up another playoff game ?







unless it was 10 years ago..


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> so to answer his question - almost every player in Chicago makes more than the QB


And there is a good reason for that......*The kid is a clueless*. When you have been in the league for 4 years and other players on your team need to explain the rules of the game....there is a problem.
[/quote]
he gets to play in a super bowl and he'll be making more coin soon-
[/quote]
Rex's salary now: Grossman 2005 Salary: $469,290
After Superbowl: Grossman 2007 salary: $469, 290. 37 <<<the coin


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

^^^

What do you mean, Rex gets to keep the coin they use for the coin toss ??


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

so now theres a .37 cent piece? idiot...lol


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> ^^^
> 
> What do you mean, Rex gets to keep the coin they use for the coin toss ??


then sell it on e-bay for a cool mill


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> gg- what does it mean to be "a clueless"? and im pretty sure you are reffering to rex trying to call a timeout when they had already taken one.... yeah bad move in a heated pressure situation, BUT sh*t apparently with the way coaches/players like to routinely complain after every call made(or not made) it appears not too many players do know the rules of the game .... keep bashing rex- one things for sure, well two things- he gets to play in a super bowl and he'll be making more coin soon-


It isnt even that...it is the cumulative effect of what he has done and said this year....and just the lost look on the guys face all the time. And he wont be making more $ anytime soon unless he gets some consistency in his game....he will be luck to have a job. He has nothing to bargain with for a better contract....


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Rex is so broke, he's going to sell hot dogs during the half-time show for extra jack ...


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

gezzz guys common rexy isnt that bad as you all make him out to be hes doing better then manning right now and your sucking that guys balls lol



Jewelz said:


> Rex is so broke, he's going to sell hot dogs during the half-time show for extra jack ...


 thats right he'll do whatever it takes


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> gg- what does it mean to be "a clueless"? and im pretty sure you are reffering to rex trying to call a timeout when they had already taken one.... yeah bad move in a heated pressure situation, BUT sh*t apparently with the way coaches/players like to routinely complain after every call made(or not made) it appears not too many players do know the rules of the game .... keep bashing rex- one things for sure, well two things- he gets to play in a super bowl and he'll be making more coin soon-


It isnt even that...it is the cumulative effect of what he has done and said this year....and just the lost look on the guys face all the time. And he wont be making more $ anytime soon unless he gets some consistency in his game....he will be luck to have a job. He has nothing to bargain with for a better contract....
[/quote]

rex is a young qb playing in his first full season with a city wanting his execution.... after goin 13-3--- hes not lost, just frustrated--- and you would be to if you had 65,000+ fans booing you all game... especially if those same fans were rooting heavily for you 6 or so months prior--- hes making mistakes that even the great qb's make early in their careers--- consistency is the only thing he needs to focus on and that "will" come with experience--- 17-6 as a starter sounds to me like he has something to bargain for a better contract(especially when the backup is making 2-3 mil).... lol, and his job security looks pretty good G--- you guys need to stop hatin and star appreciaten!


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

^^^^^^^thats what im screamin


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> ^^^
> 
> What do you mean, Rex gets to keep the coin they use for the coin toss ??














> KINGofKINGS Posted Today, 05:16 PM
> so now theres a .37 cent piece? idiot...lol


"coin" as in lots of money, not...er..nevermind. lol



> you guys need to stop hatin and star appreciaten!


I appreciate him very much. It's when or if he starts getting good I'll hate him.

The fact is, nobody but Grossman himself can regain the respect of the fans and or media. Twisting around logic and flashing stats and facts won't do it.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> rex is a young qb playing in his first full season with a city wanting his execution.... after goin 13-3--- hes not lost, just frustrated--- and you would be to if you had 65,000+ fans booing you all game... especially if those same fans were rooting heavily for you 6 or so months prior--- hes making mistakes that even the great qb's make early in their careers--- consistency is the only thing he needs to focus on and that "will" come with experience--- 17-6 as a starter sounds to me like he has something to bargain for a better contract(especially when the backup is making 2-3 mil).... lol, and his job security looks pretty good G--- you guys need to stop hatin and star appreciaten!


Hes horrible...his team is 13-3. Name a quarterback that wouldnt have a good record with that defense? You need to realize that if the bears had one of 20+ other quarterbacks running that offense...they would be the favorites going into this game...and to even compare him to Manning is a joke J.C. The only reason he has a better rating is that he is not required to do anything to help the team. His defense has bailed him out all year long. Manning doesnt have that luxury and has had to actually contribute to his team and not just be a glorified snap handler.

Rex has been in the league 4 years.....who cares if this is his first full year....he played in other games in prior years. If anything that should give him an edge and make him more mature then a qb just out of college. I dont think it is fare to compare him to other qb's based on what he might do...you have to look at what he has done...which isnt much.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Oh man, did y'all see this ?

Tank Johnson may not make it to Miami

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2007/writ...=rss_topstories



> There's one Chicago Bear who still doesn't know whether he'll be in Miami for Super Bowl XLI, and he won't know until Tuesday morning.
> 
> At half past nine in Courtroom 108 of the 2d District Municipal Courthouse in Skokie, Ill., defensive tackle Tank Johnson and his attorneys will ask Circuit Judge John J. Moran, Jr., for permission to leave the State of Illinois. Without Moran's permission, Johnson won't be going anywhere.
> 
> The early indications from Moran are not promising for Johnson, who is charged with violating probation as the result of a police raid on his home and the seizure of six guns and more than 500 rounds of ammunition.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> rex is a young qb playing in his first full season with a city wanting his execution.... after goin 13-3--- hes not lost, just frustrated--- and you would be to if you had 65,000+ fans booing you all game... especially if those same fans were rooting heavily for you 6 or so months prior--- hes making mistakes that even the great qb's make early in their careers--- consistency is the only thing he needs to focus on and that "will" come with experience--- 17-6 as a starter sounds to me like he has something to bargain for a better contract(especially when the backup is making 2-3 mil).... lol, and his job security looks pretty good G--- you guys need to stop hatin and star appreciaten!


Hes horrible...his team is 13-3. *Name a quarterback that wouldnt have a good record with that defense? *You need to realize that if the bears had one of 20+ other quarterbacks running that offense...they would be the favorites going into this game...and to even compare him to Manning is a joke J.C. The only reason he has a better rating is that he is not required to do anything to help the team. His defense has bailed him out all year long. Manning doesnt have that luxury and has had to actually contribute to his team and not just be a glorified snap handler.

Rex has been in the league 4 years.....who cares if this is his first full year....he played in other games in prior years. If anything that should give him an edge and make him more mature then a qb just out of college. I dont think it is fare to compare him to other qb's based on what he might do...you have to look at what he has done...which isnt much.
[/quote]

kyle boller


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> kyle boller


His qb rating for 5 games in 2006 was 104.....


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

no no no, rating was not your question...the question was records...in 2004, when he actually started every game as a starting QB, not just 5 out of the 16, they went 9-7 in an awfully bad division, not to mention a piss poor schedule, and if im not mistaken, they were definately at least top 3 defense. so again...kyle boller...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Changing the subject a little...

Did anyone..or everyone, notice how both Dungy and Smith were both asked how it felt to be the first African American coaches to be in a superbowl?

Tell me, what farking difference could that possibly make? What does it matter if they are black yellow purple red or orange? G'dang media is so full of it, constantly scraping, scrounging and digging for the most insignificant BS they can find! If I were Dungy or Smith, I would have considered this a little insulting.


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

Serrapygo said:


> Changing the subject a little...
> 
> Did anyone..or everyone, notice how both Dungy and Smith were both asked how it felt to be the first African American coaches to be in a superbowl?
> 
> Tell me, what farking difference could that possibly make? What does it matter if they are black yellow purple red or orange? G'dang media is so full of it, constantly scraping, scrounging and digging for the most insignificant BS they can find! If I were Dungy or Smith, I would have considered this a little insulting.


TRUTH!!

oh and GG i dont recall comparing rex to manning soo...........


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> kyle boller


His qb rating for 5 games in 2006 was 104.....
[/quote]

Yeah but Rex has had a few games this season with good QB ratings that were over a 100.

Week 2: 148.0 Rating
Week 4: 100.5 Rating
Week 5: 101.2 Rating
Week 8: 137.4 Rating
Week 10: 105.7 Rating
Week 14: 114.4 Rating
Week 15: 104.3 Rating

And if you want to count, week 1 with a 98.6 Rating which isn't bad either.

So saying Kyle Boller and his 5 games was good, Rex did alot better.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> I love it how people always hold quarterbacks responsible for their team...and judge their career based on how many Super bowls they have won....but they dont do that for any other position. What about the Quarterback of the defense?...No one is calling Urlacher a hack because he hasnt one one....why not? Manning isnt playing defense...so why should he be held responsible for the amount of points the Colts allow? Its a fricken joke. Grossman looks like a deer caught in the headlights but he is on equal terms with Manning because he has made it to a super bowl?
> 
> I think some people need to look into the concept of a "Team" a little more and understand that one man cant play all 22 positions.....
> 
> And just because people admire they way Manning plays the game...doesnt mean they are disrespecting Brady...it just means that both are pretty damn good at the position they play.


You sing it brother!!

I do think the QB is basically the "engine" of a team...where as LBs, DBs, CBs, and all the others are the nuts, bolts, washers, ect. Kickers are the glove box.







But you need all those parts singing in harmony to make it work. QB's do have an excessively huge unfair burden on their shoulders though. Unless the siad QB is doing stuff to hurt the team.
[/quote]

I know it sounds dumb and most people will be like WTF, but one of the biggest burdens is the kicker. You only get 1 shot, 1 try at making a field goal. Many things can go wrong with a kick before it even gets to the kicker. As much as people try to diss the kicker, he's the one that has to be perfect for the extra points. Gotta get every fieldgoal possible. That game winning field goal, only 1 chance while most QBs get a few chances at throwing that winning TD.

Don't get me wrong, the QB is huge and so is the rest of the team, but never understood why some players/people diss the kicker. sh*t the kicker has won plenty of Superbowls for the last few years (except last year).


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> dude, im sick and tired of hearing how f*cking amazing peyton manning is, how he's always pro-bowl material but tom brady isnt, or whatever other QB has a great year. how peyton "could be the best ever"...and at the end of the day, he's never won a superbowl. so that puts him with the dan marino's...good QB, but overrated. couldnt get it done, choked on a ham sandwich in the playoffs...what the hell gives peyton the right to be a spokesman for the NFL if you will...because seriously, not many people would know peyton if not for all his queer ass commercials. how many commercials have all the other QB's in the league done (with exception to hurricane katrina commercials) compared to him...he's a f*cking joke. it pisses me off that he gets all this publicity, and at the end of the day he's just another average quarter back. hell, trent dilfer won a damn superbowl...but peyton manning can't? i really hope he's incapacitated for the game, and has to live it down forever.


OMG man. Seriously, you can't be serious? Peyton Manning is the best QB in the league. Peyton Manning might be the best QB ever. It's a team sport it takes more than just 1 person to win the game. Brady isn't that great, look at his numbers every year, rarely one of the best QBs during the season. Yes he has his superbowl rings and playoff wins, but you gotta remember he's had really good defenses each and every year plus a clutch kicker.

I think I just got dumber reading all of your posts R1.
[/quote]

hahaha, best QB ever...still yet to be decided...one thing's for sure, he'll never be the best ever if he doesnt get a ring. im just seriously sick of the dude. they crack him up (and you guys do to) to be the best ever, and he doesnt have a f*cking ring!!! i mean jesus christ!

and vinatieri has more talent in his foot than anyone on the colts do in their entire bodies, less manning, harrison, and freeney. kickers win championships...story of the patriots.

and the pats dont have any class...just ask the outspoken "spokesperson of the NFL" ladanian tomlinson.

seriously, this could be the worst superbowl ever...i hate peyton, i hate chicago (granted, not as bas as i hate peyton), but i like some of the players on the colts...im kind of unsure who to root for. lost 100 bucks on each game yesterday...god i can't wait till baseball starts.
[/quote]

Look at his stats, numbers, and whatever else you need to look at. Forget his name, forget who he plays for, and just look at espn.com. Look at how many times he's the NFL MVP. Look at how many times he's mentioned as the MVP. Look at how many time he's the number 1 QB in the NFL. He's always up there, his team for the last few years have always been in playoff talk. Yes he doesn't have a superbowl ring, but how many NFL QB records does he have? And he still has years left to play. Manning and his offense is better than Brady and his offense. Yes right now Manning has better players on his side but that's only your teams fault for not going out and signing people. Maybe this year the Patriots will pick up a WR, there are plenty of them available in the draft.


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> No one is calling Urlacher a hack because he hasnt one one....why not?


I am, URLACHER is a joke, voted 2nd most over rated player only behind T.O. as rated by his peers(other NFL players). This isn't a fluke this year, he was the most over rated player voted 3 or 4 years running..
I want to say Urlacher will never win a superbowl,but,I know how Manning "USUALLY" chokes under pressure.

My call Bears over colts by 10.

Personally, I want he bears to win, I've heard enough of Manning, If he doesn't win this year, HE NEVER WILL.

But of course the media will over shadow the game and the players by this stupid "*first black head coaches in the superbowl*" BS. Who really cares, color has nothing to do with them being there, they coached one hell of a year for both teams, Thats why they're there.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Hes horrible...his team is 13-3. Name a quarterback that wouldnt have a good record with that defense? You need to realize that if the bears had one of 20+ other quarterbacks running that offense...they would be the favorites going into this game...and to even compare him to Manning is a joke J.C. The only reason he has a better rating is that he is not required to do anything to help the team. His defense has bailed him out all year long. Manning doesnt have that luxury and has had to actually contribute to his team and not just be a glorified snap handler.
> 
> Rex has been in the league 4 years.....who cares if this is his first full year....he played in other games in prior years. If anything that should give him an edge and make him more mature then a qb just out of college. I dont think it is fare to compare him to other qb's based on what he might do...you have to look at what he has done...which isnt much.


I'll tell you what. In the 3rd quarter against the Saints he did what he had to do to get the job done.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> kyle boller


His qb rating for 5 games in 2006 was 104.....
[/quote]

QB rating is meaningless. There is at least one quarterback that would make the Bears worse.

Sincerely,

Aaron Brooks


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

The first two black coaches in the Super Bowl story is waaaaay overhyped by the media.

sincerely,

The Jerome Bettis is from Detroit story


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Tom Brady, after living a full life, died. When he got to heaven, God 
was showing him around. They came to a modest little house with a faded
Patriot's flag in the window. "This house is yours for eternity, Tom," 
said God. "This is very special; not everyone gets a house up here." Tom 
felt special, indeed, and walked up to his house.

On his way up the porch, he noticed another house just around the corner.

It was a 3-story mansion with a Blue & White sidewalk, a 50-foot tall 
flagpole with an enormous Colts logo flag, and in every window, a Colts towel.

Tom looked at God and said "God, I'm not trying to be ungrateful, but I 
have a question. I was an all-pro QB, I hold many NFL records, and I even 
won a few Super bowls.

God said "So what's your point Tom?"

"Well, why does Peyton get a better house than me?"

God chuckled, and said: "Tom, that's not Peyton's house, it's mine."


----------



## ReBoot (Oct 31, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> Oh man, did y'all see this ?
> 
> Tank Johnson may not make it to Miami
> 
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2007/writ...=rss_topstories


If your that stupid enough to act like that as a professional athlete, actually, even as an adult for that matter, he DOESNT deserve the privelages of going to Miami.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> The first two black coaches in the Super Bowl story is waaaaay overhyped by the media.
> 
> sincerely,
> 
> The Jerome Bettis is from Detroit story


AAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Anyone notice how one of those coaches was smooching his big fat white wife after the game?









All this race stuff is silly, the NFL is about the least racist organization in sports. If you're racist, you dont get to work with the NFL.

Sincerely,

Rush Limbaugh


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

seriously...racism has no place in todays society...

sincerely,

jesse helms


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I agree with Jesse

sincerely,

Kramer


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Wishes I didn't start this.

Sincerely,

acestro


















anyhow, less chatter and more score predictions!!!

I'll guess... hmm..... maybe 27-20, Colts.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

27-10 colts


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Predictions for the game...

Da Bears 72 Colts 3

Da Bears 72 Colts 7

Whoa whoa, looks like we got some disagreements with the score.

Your prediction? Da Bears 84 Colts 14.

Okay what about if Da Bears were 1/10 of the size and the Colts were regular size?

Da Bears 17-14


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

Jewelz said:


> I agree with Jesse
> 
> sincerely,
> 
> Kramer


Ron Mexico FTW


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

RohmOwner17928 said:


> Oh man, did y'all see this ?
> 
> Tank Johnson may not make it to Miami
> 
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2007/writ...=rss_topstories


If your that stupid enough to act like that as a professional athlete, actually, even as an adult for that matter, he DOESNT deserve the privelages of going to Miami.
[/quote]

they have to put him in jail now for him not to go cause i know if i was in his position id say f*ck you throw me in jail when i get back this is a life time oppertunity that im sure hell never regret sitting in jail for :rasp:


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

You all are looking at this on a professional level. I however see 2 QBs from 2 diffrent SEC schools that happen to be bitter rivals and were at their respective schools at closely the same time. Not caring which team wins professionally, I will be rooting for the bears because Rex went to UF! Go bears!


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

as i see the polls in this discussion and all the negative comments against the bears i just laugh. Everything for one reason or another hates chicago teams. i remember all the haters when the white sox killed the post season. i also remember every person on tv saying the saints are too much for the bears last week. so keeping hating because the more the hate the better chance chicago wins.

I will be sitting drinking my hen and coke singing

Chorus 
We are the Bears Shufflin' Crew 
Shufflin' on down, doin' it for you. 
We're so bad we know we're good. 
Blowin' your mind like we knew we would. 
You know we're just struttin' for fun 
Struttin' our stuff for everyone. 
We're not here to start not trouble. 
We're just here to do the Super Bowl Shuffle.

Well, they call me Sweetness, 
And I like to dance. 
Runnin' the ball is like makin' romance. 
We've had the goal since training camp 
To give Chicago a Super Bowl Champ. 
And we're not doin' this 
Because we're greedy. 
The Bears are doin' it to feed the needy. 
We didn't come here to look for trouble, 
We just came here to do 
The Super Bowl Shuffle.

You're lookin' at the Fridge, 
I'm the rookie. 
I may be large, but I'm no dumb cookie. 
You've seen me hit, you've seen me run, 
When I kick and pass, we'll have more fun. 
I can dance, you will see 
The others, they all learn from me. 
I don't come here lookin' for trouble, 
I just came here to do 
The Super Bowl Shuffle.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

joefish219 said:


> as i see the polls in this discussion and all the negative comments against the bears i just laugh. Everything for one reason or another hates chicago teams. i remember all the haters when the white sox killed the post season. i also remember every person on tv saying the saints are too much for the bears last week. so keeping hating because the more the hate the better chance chicago wins.


I never made a prediction for the game...I was just talking about what a horrible qb grossman is. Unfortunatly I think the bears will win...however I will be rooting against them.


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

joefish219 said:


> as i see the polls in this discussion and all the negative comments against the bears i just laugh. Everything for one reason or another hates chicago teams. i remember all the haters when the white sox killed the post season. i also remember every person on tv saying the saints are too much for the bears last week. so keeping hating because the more the hate the better chance chicago wins.
> 
> I will be sitting drinking my hen and coke singing
> 
> ...


feel the same way bud!!







gooo bears!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey now, I LOVE the Blackhawks :laugh:


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> Unfortunatly I think the bears will win...however I will be rooting against them.


Whaaaat???









I'm putting aside my natural born injected Bears hatred, and am looking at this at a completely unbiased level. How can the Bears beat the Colts?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Could you explain why the bears can't win...?


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Serrapygo said:


> > Unfortunatly I think the bears will win...however I will be rooting against them.
> 
> 
> Whaaaat???
> ...


If you are so confident I got some paypal money that says the Bears win.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Steelrain said:


> as i see the polls in this discussion and all the negative comments against the bears i just laugh. Everything for one reason or another hates chicago teams. i remember all the haters when the white sox killed the post season. i also remember every person on tv saying the saints are too much for the bears last week. so keeping hating because the more the hate the better chance chicago wins.


I never made a prediction for the game...I was just talking about what a horrible qb grossman is. Unfortunatly I think the bears will win...however I will be rooting against them.
[/quote]

yeah gg- you made the comment that basically ANY other qb in the league would have the same record with the bears D? Grossy finished like what 16 or 17 among qbs this year statistically--- theres 31 or 32 teams in the league, so.............. yeah kyle boller is a good example but it looks like there could be quite a few good examples--- i didnt even know you watched football gg?


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

i wanna know where some of you are getting your info.urlacher is not even close to overrated...do you know who is in FACT the 2nd most overrated player by the polls this year?Ray lewis...now im sure everyone will dissagree with that.just look at the numbers of brian over the years and tell me hes overrated.

like joefish said,ill be sittin w/ my 1/5 of goose and a dew in the other waiting to post in this forum once the game is over to make fun of all of you because the bears are the best team in the NFL.yup i said it.lol chew on that.and when they have the ring,yall cant say chit suckas
joey


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

the whole "most overrated" as voted by the players thing is BS--- just a bunch of jealous players voting on guys that they wish they were...


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

i agree....

tom brady is overrated =)


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> the whole "most overrated" as voted by the players thing is BS--- just a bunch of jealous players voting on guys that they wish they were...


It doesn't seem like the most positive thing to have a vote for.









Popularity contest?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

oh and just a quick heads up(no pun intended ace)... the TANK has been granted permission to leave the state of Ill for the super bowl--- So it looks like the bears(- mike brown and t harris) will be "fully loaded"(pun intended)


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> i wanna know where some of you are getting your info.urlacher is not even close to overrated...do you know who is in FACT the 2nd most overrated player by the polls this year?Ray lewis...now im sure everyone will dissagree with that.just look at the numbers of brian over the years and tell me hes overrated.
> 
> like joefish said,ill be sittin w/ my 1/5 of goose and a dew in the other waiting to post in this forum once the game is over to make fun of all of you because the bears are the best team in the NFL.yup i said it.lol chew on that.and when they have the ring,yall cant say chit suckas
> joey


Ray Lewis is definately overrated. Now if I get murdered within the next week guys, please help the police find Ray Lewis.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

but B_ack football is tanks "job"--- its like he is getting work release in a sense which I have to say is fair?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> > Unfortunatly I think the bears will win...however I will be rooting against them.
> 
> 
> Whaaaat???
> ...


If you are so confident I got some paypal money that says the Bears win.
[/quote]
How much?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Well, in all honesty I didnt think the bears were gonna beat the saints.... and I am a die hard fan and have been ever since i decided to watch football.... with that being said the Bears as we know kicked some Saint ASS! so i have no idea whats gonna happen in this game... one things for sure if the bears get down early, this game could turn into a blowout--- I do think however that Chi has a much better chance than people are giving them...... thats pretty much been their story tho this whole season... and last-

could it be the year of the gator? college bball- college fball- and now rex grossman???? say it aint so...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Well, in all honesty I didnt think the bears were gonna beat the saints.... and I am a die hard fan and have been ever since i decided to watch football.... with that being said the Bears as we know kicked some Saint ASS! so i have no idea whats gonna happen in this game... one things for sure if the bears get down early, this game could turn into a blowout--- I do think however that Chi has a much better chance than people are giving them...... thats pretty much been their story tho this whole season... and last-
> 
> could it be the year of the gator? college bball- college fball- and now rex grossman???? say it aint so...


Now you're keeping it real!







But, what made you think the Saints were going to win? Even me, a biased Packers fan knew (with almost certainty) the Bears were going to win that game. The Saints did get momentum swung heavily on their side for awhile though. 
I think that Bears D is gonna have to get multiple turnovers to win this. While the Colts D is no great shakes, they have been playing alot better lately.


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

wow you really thought the saints were going to win iv never doubted the bears.......ever! i love urlacher hes the man. there isnt a team out there that can beat them when they arnt beating themselfs. (rexy sry to say but sometimes lol ya you all know, he can scare me at times but i still know he can do it when he has to and he usally does)


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

J.C. said:


> wow you really thought the saints were going to win* iv never doubted the bears.......ever!* i love urlacher hes the man. *there isnt a team out there that can beat them when they arnt beating themselfs. * (rexy sry to say but sometimes lol ya you all know, he can scare me at times but i still know he can do it when he has to and he usally does)


dude- ive read your posts in regards to the bears and i like your excitment..... BUT you have to be real at the same time!... and "Ive never doubted the bears, EVER!" sounds real good when they are winning--- but ive been watching them since the late 80's so yeah ive had ALOT of doubt in chi over the years--- you on the other hand must have just started watching them last year? otherwise your statement about never doubting them makes you look foolish--- "theyre isnt another team out there that can beat them when they arent beating themselves" is another one of your statements i question as nearly half the teams in the league could say the exact same thing--- im just sayin be real dude

i thought the saints were gonna come in and play alot better offensively-- they are the best offense the bears have seen all season by far!! and then i figured rex would have had atleast a couple turnovers-- didnt happen--- 0 turnovers and 1 penalty is damn impressive- it was a total team effort in that game, but theyre gonna have to play even better against the colts, none of this 1st and goal on the 2 and settling for 3 sh*t!!!---


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> wow you really thought the saints were going to win* iv never doubted the bears.......ever!* i love urlacher hes the man. *there isnt a team out there that can beat them when they arnt beating themselfs. * (rexy sry to say but sometimes lol ya you all know, he can scare me at times but i still know he can do it when he has to and he usally does)


dude- ive read your posts in regards to the bears and i like your excitment..... BUT you have to be real at the same time!... and "Ive never doubted the bears, EVER!" sounds real good when they are winning--- but ive been watching them since the late 80's so yeah ive had ALOT of doubt in chi over the years--- you on the other hand must have just started watching them last year? otherwise your statement about never doubting them makes you look foolish--- "theyre isnt another team out there that can beat them when they arent beating themselves" is another one of your statements i question as nearly half the teams in the league could say the exact same thing--- im just sayin be real dude

i thought the saints were gonna come in and play alot better offensively-- they are the best offense the bears have seen all season by far!! and then i figured rex would have had atleast a couple turnovers-- didnt happen--- 0 turnovers and 1 penalty is damn impressive- it was a total team effort in that game, but theyre gonna have to play even better against the colts, none of this 1st and goal on the 2 and settling for 3 sh*t!!!---
[/quote]

i respect that and agree. but i have been a fan of the bear from when i started watching and playing football, so that would be about 16 years now, i do know the ups and downs thats why i agree with your statement. and i should of been more to the t my bad. however by doubt i was yes going off this years season which i feel very confident in them for.

yeah wtf was up with the redzone attempts for them lol i was kinda wondering just how they were going to pull that game off like that.....


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> but B_ack football is tanks "job"--- its like he is getting work release in a sense which I have to say is fair?


I don't know if I would say it's fair. If anyone on probation was like "hey i found work in another state" chances are a judge wouldn't be for it. I don't know though, just my opinion on the matter.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

cmon dude- he didnt "find work in another state"--- his job is taking him to another state---


----------



## PATSFAN69 (Aug 22, 2006)

I guess I am the oddball here , I don't think Tom Brady or Peyton Manning are all that great of QB's . They are a part of a well designed system .Both teams can take out any player and put in a replacement at any time in any position!! And every Pats fan on this board should know this is true . How many of our 3 rings did we have key players hurt ? Every one of them !!! We won our first ring with Drew Bledsoe throwing a TD to keep the game close for field a goal to win it . I think that Marino , Kelley and Bret Farve are way better . They have very impressive records and played for below average teams . Put Brady or Manning on the Raiders and see how good they do !!! ....... Just my 2 cents


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

PATSFAN69 said:


> I guess I am the oddball here , I don't think Tom Brady or Peyton Manning are all that great of QB's . They are a part of a well designed system .Both teams can take out any player and put in a replacement at any time in any position!! And every Pats fan on this board should know this is true . How many of our 3 rings did we have key players hurt ? Every one of them !!! We won our first ring with Drew Bledsoe throwing a TD to keep the game close for field a goal to win it . I think that Marino , Kelley and Bret Farve are way better . They have very impressive records and played for below average teams . Put Brady or Manning on the Raiders and see how good they do !!! ....... Just my 2 cents


that is the stupidest thing i've ever read in regards to anything football related. peyton and tom arent that great? lets see...how many other QB's have led over 20 game winning drives in the last minutes of a game? sure, they've got good "systems" but look at the patriots pro-bowlers...oh yeah, there's only one, seymore. no WR's, who was our 1,000yd WR this year? its not like brady has a marvin harrison to throw to, or a chad johnson, or a torry holt, or a TO, or any big name guy, he spreads the ball out, and most of all, he makes completions. on any other team, some of our recievers would be nobodies for their entire career...at least in NE they get a shot to make a name for themselves (gaffney, caugh caugh)...i can't speak much for the colts. mainly because i dont follow them as much, but to say peyton is not that great of a QB is idiotic, just as much as it is to say brady is...how about this mr. raiders analogy, who was the raiders QB last year...when they had randy moss? sh*t, they shoulda been in the superbowl, or the pro-bowl, because they actually had a weapon to throw it to...just because you have good WR's, doesnt mean your QB can suck ass...he still has to hit the guy in the numbers. he still has to have great pocket presence. notice the most sacked QB's in the league and the least sacked...some have good lines, some have bad, but i'll guarantee, the QB's who are forced to run a lot, are a lot better at getting out of trouble...look at bledsoe, the guy is a joke, he couldnt run away from a damn snail.

bret favre NEVER played no a below average team...only recently...and surprise surprise, his team sucks now. he used to have amazing weapons on offense...as did marino. your statement is rediculous.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i agree with you rider, it was a pretty bad post BUT yours are almost as bad dude---


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

randy moss sucks...he USED to be good but he needs to retire


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Latest Vegas odds.. Colts are still 6.5 point favorites, down from 7 earlier


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> i agree with you rider, it was a pretty bad post BUT yours are almost as bad dude---


how are you serious? objectively, i think yours suck ass too...so we're even...i have an opinion, its based on facts. how are my posts dumb?

colts are going to strangle the bears, take the colts to beat 6.5. i know i am...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

dude- your posts after the pats lost were both idiotic and moronic.... and you should take the colts after losing 200$ on championship sunday---


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

he cant bet....hes only 12 lol


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'll definitely say that I didn't know the Saints were going to win. I was perplexed at all the experts picking the Saints, quite frankly. Home field and weater conditions were just seemingly thrown out the window for some reason, as was the 'experts' respect for the Bears' defense.

Also, this NFL is terribly unpredictable. I dont bet on sports... but if I did... it would NOT be on the NFL!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

heres a crazy stat about the bears D--- through the first 10 games of the season they hadnt given up a game of 300 yards combined to any offense, which is really unreal! the last 8 games they have given up 300 in every one! thats why the experts were doubting the D... with good reason- However people still need to remember that Chi can show signs or glimpses of that dominant form from time to time--- well the time is NOW, so I have to believe they can do it!!! YOU CAN DO IT!!!

and i totally agree with your statement on the NFL being sooo unpredictable--- thats why the BEARS have a much better chance than most are giving them- DAMNIT THEY ARE 15-3!!!!!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

honestly, how many 300yd games did each of those teams have all season? i think that might be a skewed stat, they played IMO, 3 good offenses out of those 10 games. arizona, miami and the jets...and MAYBE the seahawks, but thats debatable. but seriously though, i could pull stats out of anywhere...they have stats that make SF 49ers look good.

muskielover...good joke buddy, wow...BTW, i've been to vegas, and bet on football inside of a sportsbook (several actually), and last time i checked, they didnt let 12 year olds collect their winning stub at the cage...i may have to re-read the rules though...


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

what part was a joke?

obviously i am funnier than i thought


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> heres a crazy stat about the bears D--- through the first 10 games of the season they hadnt given up a game of 300 yards combined to any offense, which is really unreal! the last 8 games they have given up 300 in every one! thats why the experts were doubting the D... with good reason-


Wow, and we tore up the Pats for over 300 yards in 2nd half alone..


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> heres a crazy stat about the bears D--- through the first 10 games of the season they hadnt given up a game of 300 yards combined to any offense, which is really unreal! the last 8 games they have given up 300 in every one! thats why the experts were doubting the D... with good reason-


Wow, and we tore up the Pats for over 300 yards in 2nd half alone..




































[/quote]

i wish we could play that game again...we literally thought we had it in the bag at 21-6, then second half (colts recieving), we fell asleep...all bullshit aside though, congrats to the colts, and i hope the win, or else it really does no justice to us...BTW, rooting for the colts in the boston area in the superbowl is not a safe practice, im definately not a colts hater...i just dont like peyton. heh. go colts!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> heres a crazy stat about the bears D--- through the first 10 games of the season they hadnt given up a game of 300 yards combined to any offense, which is really unreal! the last 8 games they have given up 300 in every one! thats why the experts were doubting the D... with good reason-


Wow, and we tore up the Pats for over 300 yards in 2nd half alone..




































[/quote]

i wish we could play that game again...we literally thought we had it in the bag at 21-6, then second half (colts recieving), we fell asleep...all bullshit aside though, congrats to the colts, and i hope the win, or else it really does no justice to us...BTW, rooting for the colts in the boston area in the superbowl is not a safe practice, im definately not a colts hater...i just dont like peyton. heh. go colts!
[/quote]

Thanks for the wishes and no, you didn't fall asleep - your defense got tired, because we started running the no-huddle, Pats couldn't substitute fast enough


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> heres a crazy stat about the bears D--- through the first 10 games of the season they hadnt given up a game of 300 yards combined to any offense, which is really unreal! the last 8 games they have given up 300 in every one! thats why the experts were doubting the D... with good reason-


Wow, and we tore up the Pats for over 300 yards in 2nd half alone..




































[/quote]

i wish we could play that game again...we literally thought we had it in the bag at 21-6, then second half (colts recieving), *we fell asleep*...all bullshit aside though, congrats to the colts, *and i hope the win, or else it really does no justice to us*...BTW, rooting for the colts in the boston area in the superbowl is not a safe practice, im definately not a colts hater...i just dont like peyton. heh. go colts!
[/quote]

you didnt fall asleep.... you were outplayed by a better team(the colts woke up), the game is not over at the half fyi---- and since when do such "clutch performers" ever fall asleep!? lol...

regardless of who wins, it doesnt do the pats any justice--- cmon dude, the pats lost--- get over it already-


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

This thread is getting stale. Time to stir the pudding!









Please tell me the Bears are not going to wear those blaze orange jerseys in the SB.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

This thread should be getting stale--- theres only two teams left!!!

anybody hear the superbowl shuffle remix???


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

rider why do you say"we"?

its like your on the team or something lol


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Serrapygo said:


> This thread is getting stale. Time to stir the pudding!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anything looks better than boog green and piss yellow tho....:rasp:


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> This thread is getting stale. Time to stir the pudding!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anything looks better than boog green and piss yellow tho....:rasp:
[/quote]
No, not that eye popping orange!









I would love to change that yellow to like 49er gold. Apparently it was brought up at one time but Packers fans are too wrapped up in tradition and wouldn't allow it.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

muskielover1 said:


> rider why do you say"we"?
> 
> its like your on the team or something lol


umm, i've spent thousands of dollars of my hard earned money supporting "my" team...why shouldnt i call them my team. or refer to them as "we"...hell, they refer to us (the fans) as patriots nation...but to be honest, i would expect that type of question from a 12 year old...

as i am not a statistician, i cannot pull stats out of my ass, however, i will say that SF averaged more yards rushing per game than did chicago this season.

i agree, its a great accomplishment to hold 10 teams to under 300yards total, when did i say it was not? im just saying that they were aided by an easy schedule. which is a fact, not a 12 year olds opinion...

also, we fell asleep...look at caldwells dropped passes, our stupid penalties, and even the ones rigged by the NFL to get the colts to the superbowl. yeah guys, you're welcome. obviously we were outplayed...when you lose a game, that's what happens, you get outplayed...the two go hand in hand, but the reason we were outplayed was because we didnt take the second half seriously...but whatever...i've got a benjamin franklin saying the colts win... 27-10 is my pre-game determination.


----------



## skittish razor (Jan 30, 2007)

I would have to say bears just cuz they are the home team. Nuttin against the colts.


----------



## m.a.t.t.L (Jan 2, 2006)

Bears


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

Colts i believe will win. Bears D will have trouble covering Harrison and Wayne and Peyton will come through with a win. He made it this far finaly and will not be another one of the great quarterbacks to have no super bowl victory.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

ripped2shreds said:


> Colts i believe will win. Bears D will have trouble covering Harrison and Wayne and Peyton will come through with a win. He made it this far finaly and will not be another one of the great quarterbacks to have no super bowl victory.












THE BEARS ARE WHO WE THINK THEY ARE !!!

NOW IF YOU WANNA CROWN THEM, THEN CROWN THEIR ASS !!

BUT THE BEARS ARE WHO WE THINK THEY ARE !!!

AND WE ARE NOT GOING TO LET THEM OFF THE HOOK !!!


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

who ever had won the game between the colts and pats are gonna win the super bowl
GO COLTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mortimer (Jul 28, 2005)

Colts all the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Finally, after how many years of watching them with the best QB in the NFL. This will guarantee me to see him at the hall. Just down the road. He should be a shoe in anyway!


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> Colts i believe will win. Bears D will have trouble covering Harrison and Wayne and Peyton will come through with a win. He made it this far finaly and will not be another one of the great quarterbacks to have no super bowl victory.


:nod:

THE BEARS ARE WHO WE THINK THEY ARE !!!

NOW IF YOU WANNA CROWN THEM, THEN CROWN THEIR ASS !!

BUT THE BEARS ARE WHO WE THINK THEY ARE !!!

AND WE ARE NOT GOING TO LET THEM OFF THE HOOK !!!
[/quote]

I hate it when I get reminded of that fucked up monday... I f*cking hate the bears for that game. I used to think the bears were ok, but after that game I swore to forever hate them til the day I die...

GO COLTS!!!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

And why would you hate the bears for that game(unless your a cards fan?)?


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Colts all the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Finally, after how many years of watching them with the best QB in the NFL. This will guarantee me to see him at the hall. Just down the road. He should be a shoe in anyway!


Hells yeah boy. Finally I see a person who knows exactly what they are talking about. Peyton is the greatest player to ever touch a football and he would be a hall of famer/legend even if he didn't win the superbowl. COLTS FOR LIFE


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

> Colts will baby. Been waitin for this since 1997 Peyton's rookie year. Pats suck. COLTS SUPERBOWL XLI CHAMPS.


yeah...pats are horrible...you're right...i mean, honestly, to have stats like they have...

not being behind in a game from Thanksgiving until the 4th quarter of the Super Bowl in 04 (03 season), games without back-to-back loses, different starters used in one season by a division winner, win streak in 03/04, back to back 17-2 season (34-4) but even better: 34-2 if you exclude the first two loses of 03, not losing a game at home for 2 yrs including playoffs, winning percentages in back-to-back season, playoff wins to start career, record in 3 point and less games...did i forget to mention brady's TD:INT ratio in his rookie year? pats are f*cking terrible though...i'll be right back, im gonna go find those stats on the colts...

ok im back, and guess what, i couldnt find sh*t...but damn, peyton and harrison>young and rice...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> > Colts will baby. Been waitin for this since 1997 Peyton's rookie year. Pats suck. COLTS SUPERBOWL XLI CHAMPS.
> 
> 
> yeah...pats are horrible...you're right*...i mean, honestly, to have stats like they have...*
> ...


lol!... i couldnt resist man--- and stop talking like the patriots are still playing--- its getting rather annoying--- save that sh*t talk for the official 07-08 thread, cause theyre done dude, they lost to the colts.... the BETTER team!

your paragraph of stats there looks like a bunch of rabble dude-


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

no no no...there's a difference between holy sh*t, impressive stats (some of those stats are RECORDS...as in, no other team has been that good ever), and regular stats...and honestly, quit bashing the pats, i dont talk sh*t unless sh*t is talked...period. i was content with talking about how bad the bears are gonna get crushed, but then people have to take stabs at one of the best teams in history (the pats 01-present) and i am forced to defend. so seriously, from this point forward, lets talk about how rexy is gonna throw 4 int's, get sacked twice by freeney, and the bears are going to be the pats of 86.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

well we are trying to talk super bowl, but you mysteriously bring the pats in with everyone of your posts??? yeah they had a good run, but its over-----


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

OK dude seriously, I am not bashing the Pats.. but can we please stop talking about the Pats ? Maybe at least for a couple of weeks or so..


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Guys, check this out.. why are there so many Italians referreeing the game ? I am getting nervous !

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/playoffs06/n...tory?id=2749604

MIAMI -- Brothers will officiate in the Super Bowl for the first time Sunday, with umpire Carl Paganelli and back judge Perry Paganelli working the game between the Chicago Bears and Indianapolis Colts.

Tony Corrente will referee his first Super Bowl. Corrente is concluding his 12th season in the league. He was the alternate referee for last year's game worked by Bill Leavy and has worked six playoff games.

Carl Paganelli is in his eighth NFL season and has worked six postseason matches. His brother is in his ninth year and has also done six playoff games.

Also on the officiating crew are head linesman George Hayward, line judge Ron Marinucci, field judge Jim Saracino and side judge John Parry. The Super Bowl officiating crew collectively has 73 years of NFL experience and 52 combined postseason game assignments.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

ah man... i wanted Ed "Hercules"- He's the man--


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Dude...I used to like the Pats, but Im really starting to see what theyre all about now. Their fans are totally killing it for me. When the Red Sox went up against the Yankess in the ALCS a few years back, I was all for the Red Sox. But their fans are so goddamned annoying, I will be routing for the Yankees in any future playoff scenario. I cant believe Im about to say this, but I may also route for the Colts anytime they play the Pats from hence forth. The hoody has no class and neither do his fans (who seem to have forgotten that they will forever hold the record for most consecutive 10+ loss seasons). The only reason people are bashing your Pats is becuase you keep talking about them. If you never brought them up, nobody would be bringing them up out of nowhere to bash.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Exactly pygo!!! Thank you...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Game start yet?


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Two week layoff is ridiculous. Ive been pretty much avoiding any and all Super Bowl related programming (and pretty much ESPN altogether) for the past week and a half. Too much hype, too much talk. All that matters is what happens on the field...


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> And why would you hate the bears for that game(unless your a cards fan?)?


I do live in Arizona... I hate it because that game was going so great for once for the cards and they f*cking blew it and know I hate the bears for it. They should have won that f*cking game.. Man i was sooooo pissed after that game. Well anyways that is why i am not going for the bears because they destroyed the cards season with that game. after that game the cards were emotionless and flat.


----------



## dragonfishermen (Jul 26, 2006)

colts baby!!!YEAH!!!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

PygoFanatic said:


> Two week layoff is ridiculous. Ive been pretty much avoiding any and all Super Bowl related programming (and pretty much ESPN altogether) for the past week and a half. Too much hype, too much talk. All that matters is what happens on the field...


I agree pygo the two week layoff is rediculous!!!, HOWEVER when your team is one of those in the Bowl it is pretty f-n SWEET!!! Ive had NFL network on ever since the Bears beat the saints and I am enjoying every minute of it!!! The Lions should get their sooner or later..... just pray its in your lifetime so you get to experience it!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

PygoFanatic said:


> Two week layoff is ridiculous. Ive been pretty much avoiding any and all Super Bowl related programming (and pretty much ESPN altogether) for the past week and a half. Too much hype, too much talk. All that matters is what happens on the field...


I'm finding all football stuff this week to be EXTREMELY obnoxious. Anyone notice how more than half the interviews involve old players/coaches advertising something?







The commercial aspect is way out of control, problem is I am habituated to listening to talk radio and I'll probably just suffer through Sunday.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Ace- just keep turning on NFL Network and watch the Bears "championship run".... it has a GREAT ending... lol...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

PygoFanatic said:


> Exactly pygo!!! Thank you...


dude...pygo...get your head out of your ass...you just brought them back up!!! jesus christ...KoK, nice double standard...you're all hypocrites...go colts! 27-10 in a mega blow out over the bears...rexy gets a broken hand, freeney gets 2 sacks.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

im sorry but even 27-10 isnt a "MEGA BLOWOUT".... so go blow it out your ass! nice double standard? what what? go back in your hole...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

27-10 is a mega blow out in the superbowl, where both teams are supposed to be the best in the league. i might bet that score...that sounds juicy.

i've got 50 on the colts giving 7, and 50 on the under 48.5. w00t...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

dude as confident as you are.... and your betting $100? the way you talk you should bet every penny you own----


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

he saved his allowance for weeks for this one.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

umm...100 dollars is every penny i own. like muskie said...im only 12 years old...

BTW, time for new material...the whole "you're 12" bit is kind of getting old...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Payton Manning will have a ring!

Go Payton....

And go Colts too!

=P

NY JETS STILL RULE! 
WILDCARD BERTH FOR A 1ST YEAR COACH, WHAT!?!?!?!?!?!!!!!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

you know dungee is the 5th coach to have played in, and coached in a superbowl...interesting factoid.

BTW, i thought mangini was gonna get the coach of the year, but the saints really kicked some ass late...oh well, i like mangini, i think the jets are gonna be the next big team in the AFC east.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Hey, I am going out of town for the weekend so if the Colts choke (which they won't), I probably won't be able to post on the board till Monday or so, so don't assume I am hiding









SI experts predictions:

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2007/foot...bowl/index.html


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Hey, I am going out of town for the weekend so if the Colts choke (which they won't), I probably won't be able to post on the board till Monday or so, so don't assume I am hiding
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way to cover your ass ahead of time Jewelz!









Not me. If the Bears pull off a win, I'll be here to eat crow. I'm getting real tired of the morons who are predicting a Bears win just because the Colts are the odds on, lop-sided favorite. The "rebel factor", dorks!
I'm not blaming Bears fans, they have a legit right to expect a win...it's the rest.

Whatever happens, I don't care...Favre is coming back for another season and I'm giddy about the Packers chances next year!!







The Packers were supposed to be the NFL's door mat last year, but it didn't work out that way!


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

^^Are you saying that ONLY Bears marks should be so blinded as to think that they have a chance? I hate both teams, but Im willing to say the Bears will win on Sunday. And thats not me being a rebel. I truly believe in my heart that the Bears will win. I called them going to the Super Bowl VERY EARLY into the season (im sure you can look it up in the official NFL thread)...now Im taking it a step further by predicting a win. Peyton Manning is a born choker.

QoQ...where are you at man??? You need to be setting up some signature bets, some avatar bets...something! Have some team spirit...take a stand! Make somebody put the lyrics to the Super Bowl Shuffle in their sig! How bout a Rex avatar for some of these haters?

Go Lions.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

pygo- im around bro, im just exhausted with bears talk(outside of p-fury)... and theres really noone on here thats a colts fan that talks alot of smack(jewel seems like a cool dude)--- and i respect the colts, but FUCKEM, GO BEARS! haha and f*ck all the rex haters--- Rextacy is da MAN!!!!


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

I cant wait for all the sh*t talking is over and we see which team shows up and which doesnt. I think that if the colts can prevent the bears defense from making turnovers then the colts will win, especially since the bears only have a average offense. I say the score will be 24-14 colts... the bears need to get at least a 2 touchdown lead because we know golden foot can win a super bowl with one kick.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

PygoFanatic said:


> ^^Are you saying that ONLY Bears marks should be so blinded as to think that they have a chance? I hate both teams, but Im willing to say the Bears will win on Sunday. And thats not me being a rebel. I truly believe in my heart that the Bears will win. I called them going to the Super Bowl VERY EARLY into the season (im sure you can look it up in the official NFL thread)...now Im taking it a step further by predicting a win. Peyton Manning is a born choker.
> 
> QoQ...where are you at man??? You need to be setting up some signature bets, some avatar bets...something! Have some team spirit...take a stand! Make somebody put the lyrics to the Super Bowl Shuffle in their sig! How bout a Rex avatar for some of these haters?
> 
> Go Lions.


If that's what you really believe, fine. No problem. I'm talking about the dopes choosing the Bears to be "different". I thought I explained that clearly enough...but apparently not.


> Peyton Manning is a born choker.


Yeah, that's why he's playing in a Superbowl this year. He "choked" his way in!











> Rextacy is da MAN!!!!


Grrroan....for your sake, I hope so.

You're so right KoK, the talk is getting tedious....I'm stoked for this game! This IMO, should be one of the most entertaining Superbowls in a long time.







Aside from that ass jacker K-Fed at half time.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

f*ck THE COLTS

DA BEARS

14 sec return BOOOOYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Fuuuuuuuck yeah that was ridiculous


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

HAHA!!!!! nice!


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Hemi said:


> f*ck THE COLTS
> 
> DA BEARS
> 
> 14 sec return BOOOOYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


Yeah that and a 50 sum yard run is about all the bears did. Defense wins superbowls is i think the common pgrase, well the bears d got their ass handed to them. Hands down the colts just whiped the floor on both sides of the ball.

I feel the need to qoute the now fired cardinals coach D. Green. " If you want to crown thier asses then do it, the bears are who we thought they were and we let them off the hook." Well I can proudly say that "DA BEARS" didnt get crowned and there sorry ass qb choked hard. I am completely overcome with joy that the bears lost. I cant wait to read peoples escuses why the bears lost.

 Hell Yeah, Colts win Superbowl.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

COLTZ ALL DAY

hehe i just made 150$


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Advice for next years college and pro teams, do not return the opening kickoff for a touchdown. You will lose the game.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Congratulations Colts and fans.









_Offers flowers of peace and condolence to J.C., Muskielover1, and KingofKings_







ooops! wrong one!









Hat is off to the Bears D for playing their hearts out only to be duped once again by that bonehead Grossman. Hester even gave him a headstart! The Bears are merely a good QB away from being a real force in the NFC.
Losing Cedric Benson early was a blow to the knee caps!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> pygo- im around bro, im just exhausted with bears talk(outside of p-fury)... and theres really noone on here thats a colts fan that talks alot of smack(jewel seems like a cool dude)--- and i respect the colts, but FUCKEM, GO BEARS! haha and f*ck all the rex haters--- Rextacy is da MAN!!!!


Rextacy.....









Have to give you props for standing up for him but.... worst superbowl QB ever?

I dont even want to think what would have happened to the Saints' secondary if they were up against Manning. That would have been scary! Cornerback draft for the Saints ftw! Brett Farve gets traded to Chicago?


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

acestro said:


> pygo- im around bro, im just exhausted with bears talk(outside of p-fury)... and theres really noone on here thats a colts fan that talks alot of smack(jewel seems like a cool dude)--- and i respect the colts, but FUCKEM, GO BEARS! haha and f*ck all the rex haters--- Rextacy is da MAN!!!!


Rextacy.....









Have to give you props for standing up for him but.... worst superbowl QB ever?
[/quote]

Like I said before, Grossman is the 2nd coming of Ron Jaworski, although you can't say the Bears had a great defensive effort, but then again, the offense needs to give the defense some rest.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

hitler said:


> f*ck THE COLTS
> 
> DA BEARS
> 
> 14 sec return BOOOOYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


Yeah that and a 50 sum yard run is about all the bears did. Defense wins superbowls is i think the common pgrase, well the bears d got their ass handed to them. Hands down the colts just whiped the floor on both sides of the ball.

I feel the need to qoute the now fired cardinals coach D. Green. " If you want to crown thier asses then do it, the bears are who we thought they were and we let them off the hook." Well I can proudly say that "DA BEARS" didnt get crowned and there sorry ass qb choked hard. I am completely overcome with joy that the bears lost. I cant wait to read peoples escuses why the bears lost.

 Hell Yeah, Colts win Superbowl.
[/quote]

I wouldnt say the bears D got their asses handed to them--- with the int returned for a td chi's d really only gave up 22 points to the colts... which again isnt getting their ass handed to them, but whatever

and the bears WERE crowned.... NFC champs--- where were you?

and im not going to give any excuses myself.... the bears lost the super bowl- theyres not much else that can be said- neither team played well at all in the rain.... the colts just made fewer mistakes and they have peyton manning, thats all it really boils down to-


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Football players should not make mistakes just because of rain. How lame is that?

I will say it's cool that all those fat cats that can afford superbowl tickets got drenched.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> f*ck THE COLTS
> 
> DA BEARS
> 
> 14 sec return BOOOOYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


Yeah that and a 50 sum yard run is about all the bears did. Defense wins superbowls is i think the common pgrase, well the bears d got their ass handed to them. Hands down the colts just whiped the floor on both sides of the ball.

I feel the need to qoute the now fired cardinals coach D. Green. " If you want to crown thier asses then do it, the bears are who we thought they were and we let them off the hook." Well I can proudly say that "DA BEARS" didnt get crowned and there sorry ass qb choked hard. I am completely overcome with joy that the bears lost. I cant wait to read peoples escuses why the bears lost.

 Hell Yeah, Colts win Superbowl.
[/quote]

I wouldnt say the bears D got their asses handed to them--- with the int returned for a td chi's d really only gave up 22 points to the colts... which again isnt getting their ass handed to them, but whatever

and the bears WERE crowned.... NFC champs--- where were you?

and im not going to give any excuses myself.... the bears lost the super bowl- theyres not much else that can be said- neither team played well at all in the rain.... the colts just made fewer mistakes and they have peyton manning, thats all it really boils down to-
[/quote]

yeah but they missed the one that counts. anyways I am just messing with bear fans, it was a good game. alot better then I thought it was going to be. Get rid of rex and get a good qb and they can go all the way.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> and im not going to give any excuses myself.... the bears lost the super bowl- theyres not much else that can be said- neither team played well at all in the rain.... the colts just made fewer mistakes and they have peyton manning, thats all it really boils down to-


The QB and hurry up offense were the difference. Rex could develop, but I doubt to the calibre of a super bowl QB. He'd make a great back-up. The bears are a fine team, but to win a super Bowl you need normally a great offensive playbook and a compitent QB. The '80 Eagles and '95 Steelers come to mind for bad super bowl Qb's. I commend the Bears coach for sticking with his QB when he had no other options; but the season is over now, and they're too close from being right back in it to not make the moves they need.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

One thing that impressed me about both teams was the lack of trash talking. Both coaches go for quality players in character, not just performance. I was damn sick of teams like the Patriots and Steelers with all their loud mouthed thugs.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> dude as confident as you are.... and your betting $100? the way you talk you should bet every penny you own----


KoK, next season im opening up a betting clinic...time to start betting like me aye? wowzer, won on both bets!!! fieldgoal woulda fucked my day up tho. haha.

i didnt think it was that good a game, sloppy as sh*t...how many turnovers? missed PAT (romo style)...at the end of the day, the colts won, damn kick return woulda put me 2 pts away from the 27-10 prediction though. i mean, opening kick returned for a TD??? lets be serious.

offseason should suck as usual. better luck next year!


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

well i still have to say GO BEARS!!!!!!!! im proud of em i really am. BUT....... rex should have been pulled at the half. for real how the hell can you win a game when your floping around on the ground, cant even handle a snap, afraid to throw deep, and just plain scared. the D was great just briliant, but if your out there most the game ya your gonna be a little worn out and just gonna get beat plain and simple. you cant win game when you cant even get first downs and under 100 total yards offence WTF!!!!!!! i tell ya what if the bear get a good QB...........WATCH THE f*ck OUT NFL WATCH THE f*ck OUT.... so to the bears i say great job and a even greater season. and to payton manning enjoy it cause youll never get another!!!!!!! im sorry you colt posers i hate them they can suck my balls just like the cowboys........... and oh ya dont forget the pats!!!!!!!!


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

Serrapygo said:


> Congratulations Colts and fans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










good shyt mahn!!!!!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Felt bad for the bears defense, just look at the time they were on the field. No way you can hold off an offense like Indy when they were on the field for 20 something minutes in the first half alone. But they definately should have blitz more.

Weird though, Grossman at one point in the game was rated 120 and Manning was like 60. At first Grossman had the right idea, short easy passes and Manning was thinking long pass. They switched it around and Manning went with short easy passes and then Grossman tried going deep 2 times and both were terribles throws. Both INTed.

And Grossman, I thought no one could have been a worst QB than Roethlisberger in the Superbowl...



Fargo said:


> and im not going to give any excuses myself.... the bears lost the super bowl- theyres not much else that can be said- neither team played well at all in the rain.... the colts just made fewer mistakes and they have peyton manning, thats all it really boils down to-


The QB and hurry up offense were the difference. Rex could develop, but I doubt to the calibre of a super bowl QB. He'd make a great back-up. The bears are a fine team, but to win a super Bowl you need normally a great offensive playbook and a compitent QB. The '80 Eagles and '95 Steelers come to mind for bad super bowl Qb's. I commend the Bears coach for sticking with his QB when he had no other options; but the season is over now, and they're too close from being right back in it to not make the moves they need.
[/quote]

You do not need a great offensive playbook and a good QB to win. You just need a great defense with a offense that can give the defense a rest. There have been lots of teams with shitty QBs, alright offenses, and great defenses that win the superbowl. Two recently have been the Ravens and the Steelers. Both had great defense and offense that could just waste some to give the defense a rest.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

J.C. said:


> well i still have to say GO BEARS!!!!!!!! im proud of em i really am. BUT....... rex should have been pulled at the half. for real how the hell can you win a game when your floping around on the ground, cant even handle a snap, afraid to throw deep, and just plain scared. the D was great just briliant, but if your out there most the game ya your gonna be a little worn out and just gonna get beat plain and simple. you cant win game when you cant even get first downs and under 100 total yards offence WTF!!!!!!! i tell ya what if the bear get a good QB...........WATCH THE f*ck OUT NFL WATCH THE f*ck OUT.... so to the bears i say great job and a even greater season. and to payton manning enjoy it cause youll never get another!!!!!!! im sorry you colt posers i hate them they can suck my balls just like the cowboys........... and oh ya dont forget the pats!!!!!!!!


dude- rex should not have been pulled at half... maybe to start the fourth quarter, but not half--- it was 16-14! it was the second half that rexy caved in with his costly to's/// and the D was nowhere near "brilliant" as you called them- peyton manning made the plays when they needed him too and reggie wayne was a good 20 yards open on the deep ball, AND both backs averaged over 5 yards a carry--- the D played well, probably well enough to win with an adequate offense BUT BRILLIANT? I dont think so...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i honestly thought the bears were gonna take it to the colts after the first like 5-10 minutes. they had all the momentum you could possibly get that early...and manning definately looked flustered.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Yeah, its really too bad the nfl plays the games out past the first half of the first quarter--- the bears would have won!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

ok maybe brilliant was a bit much lol. but difinitly good enough to win the game if they didnt let rex play at all lol im sorry i love the bears but they will never go anywhere with that disaster they call a qb. the only reason i say that is because......name anything good he did all game......nothing besides one td drive after that it was a joke. common be serious!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Yeah, its really too bad the nfl plays the games out past the first half of the first quarter--- the bears would have won!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> Yeah, its really too bad the nfl plays the games out past the first half of the first quarter--- the bears would have won!!!!!!!!!!











[/quote]

sarcasim im sure :rasp:


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)




----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

If the bears played such good D, then why did the colts have a close to 9 minute drive at the start of the third quarter. the bears d got their asses beat and so did the offense. Besides the first part of the first quarter the entire bears team looked like sh*t.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> The QB and hurry up offense were the difference. Rex could develop, but I doubt to the calibre of a super bowl QB. He'd make a great back-up. The bears are a fine team, but to win a super Bowl you need normally a great offensive playbook and a compitent QB. The '80 Eagles and '95 Steelers come to mind for bad super bowl Qb's. I commend the Bears coach for sticking with his QB when he had no other options; but the season is over now, and they're too close from being right back in it to not make the moves they need.


You do not need a great offensive playbook and a good QB to win. You just need a great defense with a offense that can give the defense a rest. There have been lots of teams with shitty QBs, alright offenses, and great defenses that win the superbowl. Two recently have been the Ravens and the Steelers. Both had great defense and offense that could just waste some to give the defense a rest.
[/quote]

I found 2 questionable winning superbowl QB's, all of them better than Grossman. In almost every case, the winning team had a quality QB.

I - 1/15/67
Bart Starr, Green Bay Packers - Alabama (*33)
Len Dawson, Kansas City Chiefs - Purdue (31)

II - 1/14/68
Bart Starr, Green Bay Packers - Alabama (34)
Daryle Lamonica, Oakland Raiders - Notre Dame (26)

III - 1/12/69
Joe Namath, New York Jets - Alabama (25)
Earl Morrall, Baltimore Colts - Michigan State (34)

IV - 1/11/70
Len Dawson, Kansas City Chiefs - Purdue (34)
Joe Kapp, Minnesota Vikings - California (31)

V - 1/17/71
Johnny Unitas, Baltimore Colts - Louisville (37) 
Craig Morton, Dallas Cowboys - California (27)

VI - 1/16/72
Roger Staubach, Dallas Cowboys - Navy (29) 
Bob Griese, Miami Dolphins - Purdue (26)

VII - 1/14/73
Bob Griese, Miami Dolphins - Purdue (27) 
Bill Kilmer, Washington Redskins - UCLA (33)

VIII - 1/13/74
Bob Griese, Miami Dolphins - Purdue (28) 
Fran Tarkenton, Minnesota Vikings - Georgia (33)

IX - 1/12/75
Terry Bradshaw, Pittsburgh Steelers - Louisiana Tech (26) 
Fran Tarkenton, Minnesota Vikings - Georgia (34)

X - 1/18/76
Terry Bradshaw, Pittsburgh Steelers - Louisiana Tech (27) 
Roger Staubach, Dallas Cowboys - Navy (33)

XI - 1/9/77
Ken Stabler, Oakland Raiders - Alabama (31) 
Fran Tarkenton, Minnesota Vikings - Georgia (36)

XII - 1/15/78
Roger Staubach, Dallas Cowboys - Navy (35) 
Craig Morton, Denver Broncos - California (34)

XIII - 1/21/79
Terry Bradshaw, Pittsburgh Steelers - Louisiana Tech (30) 
Roger Staubach, Dallas Cowboys - Navy (36)

XIV - 1/20/80
Terry Bradshaw, Pittsburgh Steelers - Louisiana Tech (31) 
Vince Ferragamo, Los Angeles Rams - California, Nebraska (25)

XV - 1/25/81
Jim Plunkett, Oakland Raiders - Stanford (33) 
Ron Jaworski, Philadelphia Eagles - Youngstown State (29)

XVI - 1/24/82
Joe Montana, San Francisco 49ers - Notre Dame (25) 
Ken Anderson, Cincinnati Bengals - Augustana (IL) (32)

XVII - 1/30/83
Joe Theismann, Washington Redskins - Notre Dame (33) 
David Woodley, Miami Dolphins - Louisiana State (24)

XVIII - 1/22/84
Jim Plunkett, Los Angeles Raiders - Stanford (36) 
Joe Theismann, Washington Redskins - Notre Dame (34)

XIX - 1/20/85
Joe Montana, San Francisco 49ers - Notre Dame (28) 
Dan Marino, Miami Dolphins - Pittsburgh (23)

XX - 1/26/86
Jim McMahon, Chicago Bears - BYU (26) 
Tony Eason, New England Patriots - Illinois (26)

XXI - 1/25/87
Phil Simms, New York Giants - Morehead State (32) 
John Elway, Denver Broncos - Stanford (26)

XXII - 1/31/88
Doug Williams, Washington Redskins - Grambling (32) 
John Elway, Denver Broncos - Stanford (27)

XXIII - 1/22/89
Joe Montana, San Francisco 49ers - Notre Dame (32) 
Boomer Esiason, Cincinnati Bengals - Maryland (27)

XXIV - 1/28/90
Joe Montana, San Francisco 49ers - Notre Dame (33) 
John Elway, Denver Broncos - Stanford (29)

XXV - 1/27/91
*Jeff Hostetler*, New York Giants - West Virginia (29) 
Jim Kelly, Buffalo Bills - Miami (FL) (30)

XXVI - 1/26/92
*Mark Rypien*, Washington Redskins - Washington State (30) 
Jim Kelly, Buffalo Bills - Miami (FL) (31)

XXVII - 1/31/93
Troy Aikman, Dallas Cowboys - Oklahoma, UCLA (26) 
Jim Kelly, Buffalo Bills - Miami (FL) (32)

XXVIII - 1/30/94
Troy Aikman, Dallas Cowboys - Oklahoma, UCLA (27)
Jim Kelly, Buffalo Bills - Miami (FL) (33)

XXIX - 1/29/95
Steve Young, San Francisco 49ers - BYU (33) 
Stan Humphries, San Diego Chargers - NE Louisiana (29)

XXX - 1/28/96
Troy Aikman, Dallas Cowboys - Oklahoma, UCLA (29) 
Neil O'Donnell, Pittsburgh Steelers - Maryland (29)

XXXI - 1/26/97
Brett Favre, Green Bay Packers - Southern Mississippi (27)
Drew Bledsoe, New England Patriots - Washington State (24)

XXXII - 1/25/98
John Elway, Denver Broncos - Stanford (37) 
Brett Favre, Green Bay Packers - Southern Mississippi (28)

XXXIII - 1/31/99
John Elway, Denver Broncos - Stanford (38) 
Chris Chandler, Atlanta Falcons - Washington (33)

XXXIV - 1/30/00
Kurt Warner, St. Louis Rams - Northern Iowa (28)
Steve McNair, Tennessee Titans - Alcorn State (26)

XXXV - 1/28/01
*Trent Dilfer,* Baltimore Ravens - Fresno State (28) 
Kerry Collins, New York Giants - Penn State (28)

XXXVI - 2/3/02
Tom Brady, New England Patriots - Michigan (24) 
Kurt Warner, St. Louis Rams - Northern Iowa (30)

XXXVII - 1/26/03
Brad Johnson, Tampa Bay Buccaneers - Florida State (34) 
Rich Gannon, Oakland Raiders - Delaware (37)

XXXVIII - 2/1/04
Tom Brady, New England Patriots - Michigan (26)
Jake Delhomme, Carolina Panthers - Louisiana-Lafayette (29)

XXXVIX - 2/6/05
Tom Brady, New England Patriots - Michigan (27)
Donovan McNabb, Philadelphia - Syracuse (28)

XXXX: Rothlessfucker, Steelers.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Holy crap! Nice post, and point taken.









Re-pinned for a short time while post Superbowl talk goes on.


----------



## Lefty (Aug 25, 2006)

Not sure why Hostetler and Rypien are highlighted, but they were good quarterbacks when they played. In the era before free agency, teams could afford to keep this kind of QB on the bench in case the situation were to arise, like in the case of Hostetler, where they could step in and the team wouldn't miss a beat. I'd have to say they were just as good as McMahon, Williams, Johnson and even Warner, who had great players around him during his 4 year run as an 'elite" QB. Dilfer in my opinion is the only QB who really was below average to have won a Super Bowl. The jury is still out on Rothleisberger. Grossman is just in another category by himself.


----------

